# atWar Strategiespiel



## Safari92 (6. Februar 2013)

Letztens habe ich ein echt tolles Browsergame gefunden. Es nennt sich atWar und ist ein gratis Browsergame. Es hat mich voll reingezogen 

In diesem Spiel kann man ganz locker Spiele starten wo man auf einer Karte (Weltkarte, Europakarte, Fantasiekarte, [man kann die selbst machen],...) und seine Gegner besiegt oder zusammen im Bündnis siegt. Während man sein Imperium aufbaut, Schlachten bestreitet,.. muss man auch auf die Wirtschaft achten. Des weiteren gibt es viele kleine tolle Sachen die einem ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern.

Bevor ich euch hier volllabere was man noch so alles machen kann hier einfach der Link: http://atwar-game.com


----------

